# Ridiculous parking.... Which car parked last?



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Was in a multi-storey car park this evening when I saw these two cars parked next to each other. The gap must've been 4" max!

Question is, who was parked there first and who turned up and parked like an imbecile?????





































Sorry for poor quality phone cam pics.

I'm undecided who parked last - I think the maybe the RR Sport parked over the lines and the VW Polo parked after to spite him, the Polo has its wing mirror folded in. Either way, utterly stupid parking! Looks like both drivers will be getting in through the passenger doors!


----------



## 383mx (Sep 21, 2012)

im going with the VW, looks like they've tried to reverse in and mad a major hash of it. Either way shocking parking on both parts with the RR over the lines, theres another foot at the side of the VW.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't imagine its very easy to climb over the c.console of a range to get out so I'm going with the polo in last


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i carry a pad of these and a tube of uhu paper glue , only ever had to use it once , some idiot was harrassing me to move out of a parking space after i had just parked , came back later and found he had parked and boxed me in with half his car on the double yellows



















applied with half a tube of uhu paper glue ! if it dries great , if not just as great as it will smear like a barsteward lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Both the VW mirrors are folded in, so RR probably parked last, and then climbed out of the back?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

In all fairness to both, the spaces are not very wide so even if they parked right the gap would be tight with a big car like the rr and the 4x4 the other side


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bet the RR parked first over the line, so to prove a point the plucky polo parked like an ass... Lets hope the RR owner ain't vengeful & keys the polo in return.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Yea I am going with the polo being last too park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

The sign/note is fantastic. But... You do realise putting glue to that guys car is criminal damage lol! Great effort and I might need to rock some up myself :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Both the VW mirrors are folded in, so RR probably parked last, and then climbed out of the back?


Yeah that was my thinking as well. Both mirrors on the Polo being folded in is usually a sign of someone who is actually aware of their car and avoiding other cars. Well that's what I tend to do anyway.

Also there is a stereotype of Range Rover drivers that sometimes rings true.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah that was my thinking as well. Both mirrors on the Polo being folded in is usually a sign of someone who is actually aware of their car and avoiding other cars. Well that's what I tend to do anyway.
> 
> Also there is a stereotype of Range Rover drivers that sometimes rings true.


Just the sport drivers. Its like x3,x1 and q3 - why bother.


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Although the OP is about who parked last, would have been interesting to have hung around to see who then left first. 
I agree the Polo was probably last and parked like that to make a point but if if it were the RR who left first then there was no way they were getting in using the drivers door.
Still its a big car with easy access from the rear


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Just the sport drivers. Its like x3,x1 and q3 - why bother.


Well i don't like to sum up all drivers of a specific car as I've seen plenty of stupid drivers of the cars I own, i.e hot hatches.

But I can't help but notice that a lot of these 4x4s that are designed to look pretty above and beyond their ability to actually go off road are driven by idiots.

My aunt was one of those idiots back in the late 90s when she bought an Izuzu Trooper. Couldn't park it, chucked it around like a hatchback and wondered why the 3.0 petrol engine was so thirsty.

I think part of the problem is that these people buy them for the 'high up driving position' rather than being a 4x4 enthusiast and act like they're driving a Ford Focus rather than the much larger vehicle they're actually in.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Well i don't like to sum up all drivers of a specific car as I've seen plenty of stupid drivers of the cars I own, i.e hot hatches.
> 
> But I can't help but notice that a lot of these 4x4s that are designed to look pretty above and beyond their ability to actually go off road are driven by idiots.
> 
> ...


It's like most car brands, they all have "welcome models" and those purchasing even though they are more pricey than a top level everyday car, they are much less expensive than the actual Range Rover, or G Class (Mercedes)

It's a great idea, you get to feel like you are part of Range Rover, much like the evoque, yet you pay much less. It just covers their market better but the downside is, it invited a client type which can put the possible purchasers of said top end vehicles.

I don't what the typical Sport driver is like down your way, but I wouldn't like to meet them in a dark alley.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

What if both cars were together. Me & Mrs have sometimes met up and had both cars. We always park close when that happens.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Then you would probably do it passenger side to passenger side if you were together. At least I would!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well the vw is in the bay and the RR is not


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

The range is in the bay just very close if not on the line.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WhenIwake said:


> The range is in the bay just very close if not on the line.


Eh? What pictures are you looking at?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Well there's some inherent stereo typing in this thread!! Perhaps the range parked over the line because the car on the left of it was over their line, they then left and some little ****y [email protected] in the polo thought he'd prove a point, because like some in this thread he's stereotyped the driver.

Anyway I had a friend from the Army who now trained at my gym head a nice 535 bmw so one day as a joke a parked so close to his drivers door he would have to climb over the passengers side, I went into the gym and he was just leaving as I came so I watched him struggle (he's a big lad) it was hilarious!! 

By pure chance I saw him again (well his car) in tesco that afternoon so I did it again he was devastated!!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> What if both cars were together. Me & Mrs have sometimes met up and had both cars. We always park close when that happens.


It's possible they are workmates and having a laugh.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Eh? What pictures are you looking at?


Same ones I see and I say the same.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Same ones I see and I say the same.


to me picture one shows the RR half a tyres width over the white line?

Also, this isnt a "normal" sport, its an autobiography, which would buy you a vogue if you were that way inclined


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

He's parked over the bay dividing lines is that RR, the line you can see is the reflection of a strip light!

Can't say who parked last, but my guess is RR based on the folded mirrors of the oloP.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mick said:


> to me picture one shows the RR half a tyres width over the white line?
> 
> Also, this isnt a "normal" sport, its an autobiography, which would buy you a vogue if you were that way inclined


Yh I'd say 3/4 and your right :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Same ones I see and I say the same.


Good gawd, hope I don't end up parking next to you.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Good gawd, hope I don't end up parking next to you.


I have more issue with the VW not parking his small car centrally in the bay. It only takes one to cause a domino effect down the line. Each one having to park further over.

Maybe that was the only space left for the RR? He already had little space on the other side due to the other car being close to line. Doesn't help the RR is so wide though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> I have more issue with the VW not parking his small car centrally in the bay. It only takes one to cause a domino effect down the line. Each one having to park further over.
> 
> Maybe that was the only space left for the RR? He already had little space on the other side due to the other car being close to line. Doesn't help the RR is so wide though.


Going by the way they've parked, it looks like the polo was the last in.

Maybe, you park in a space that you can fit in.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

It's the RR at fault. The Polo is in it's own space even if it's not in the centre. 

Any intelligent person would predict that bringing a car completely unsuitable for parking spaces is going to end up squeezing it in somewhere. 

The side of the Polo is in the same position as something like a Focus would be. Why should everybody else lose out on a parking space because some fool has brought the wrong car?

Shopping cars for going shopping, 4x4's for country lanes and off roaders. Urban areas aren't designed for excessively large cars.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, whichever one parked first, if I was the first one and returned to see that, I wouldn't be a happy bunny, that's for sure.

I know the RR is slightly over the line, but if the Polo parked 2nd, it's still not the right thing to do, surely?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

383mx said:


> im going with the VW, looks like they've tried to reverse in and mad a major hash of it. Either way shocking parking on both parts with the RR over the lines, theres another foot at the side of the VW.


I don't think the RR has done anything wrong he needs enough space each side to open doors look how close he is to other jeep the spaces are far two small to cram more in imho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I don't think the RR has done anything wrong he needs enough space each side to open doors look how close he is to other jeep the spaces are far two small to cram more in imho


He's parked outside of the bay. Aside from that, trying to park a bloody large 4x4 in a tiny space.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> He's parked outside of the bay. Aside from that, trying to park a bloody large 4x4 in a tiny space.


I have not got a jeep but if he has kept his distance from other car what is he ment to do , but then you always have a different opinion so no point with anyone saying any different end of:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

They both parked with equal distance apart but due to the matrix and a rip in time and space the gap in the middle was torn from the earth reducing the gap bringing the cars closer together thus proving the what came first the chicken or the egg! if you use this it will explain everything

x2+10x = 39
(x+5)2 = x2+10x+25 = 39+25 = 64
x+5 = ±8
x2+bx+c = 0
x2+bx = (x+b/2)2-b4/4
(x+b/2)2 - b2/4+c = 0
(x+b/2)2 = b2/4-c
x+b/2 = ±Ö(b2/4-c)
-b±Ö(b2-4c) 2​


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

kempe said:


> They both parked with equal distance apart but due to the matrix and a rip in time and space the gap in the middle was torn from the earth reducing the gap bringing the cars closer together thus proving the what came first the chicken or the egg! if you use this it will explain everything
> 
> x2+10x = 39
> (x+5)2 = x2+10x+25 = 39+25 = 64
> ...


My thoughts too ... :lol:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

What's the guy(or gal) with the range supposed to do, catch the bus? He's gotta park somewhere


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I have not got a jeep but if he has kept his distance from other car what is he ment to do , but then you always have a different opinion so no point with anyone saying any different end of:thumb:


Some spaces are so damn small, trying to park anything bigger than a fiat 500 is ludicrous.

Either that or you can try and find a space which is at the side of the car park.

One thing which would put me off getting a jeep.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Some spaces are so damn small, trying to park anything bigger than a fiat 500 is ludicrous.
> 
> Either that or you can try and find a space which is at the side of the car park.
> 
> One thing which would put me off getting a jeep.


I generally just stick it in child and baby or disabled, there's always loads of them free


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

Ruddy typical of those french drivers in their Left Hand drive cars, obviously cant judge _his_ nearside parking line as he's well over it.

Its the Froggie RR Driver .Simples ! :lol:

Apologies to our eurocousins.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> What's the guy(or gal) with the range supposed to do, catch the bus? He's gotta park somewhere


Yes. Or bring a more suitable car to park in such a car park. That's the pain people experience with big cars. Horses for courses...


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

putzie said:


> i carry a pad of these and a tube of uhu paper glue , only ever had to use it once , some idiot was harrassing me to move out of a parking space after i had just parked , came back later and found he had parked and boxed me in with half his car on the double yellows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iv so got to get myself some of those...where did you get em printed....love it :lol:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I seen this scenario a number of times and your first thought is the RR is an ar*e and just parked like they all do but what if the car to his left was miles over the line/couldnt park (prehaps another RR driver :lol so he had to park over the right. 

I always thought they shouldnt put lines to define the edge of the space as people can park 1" inside their space and not leave you space to get out. They should put the lines where your wheels should be so it leaves a perfect space each side.

They actually do this in some car parks here in NZ so the lines are a U shape but it makes sure theres space either side of your car.

Anyway I think the VW parked second, easier to get in that position reversing in than turning in with the RR.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

I was looking at the secons pic.. on the mobile only when I zoomed in did I see the bay line. Thought the reflection was the line.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Someone in a Range Rover parked like this in Tesco car park back when I had my old 106, although he was a little over the line. I asked my girlfriend to get out and pulled in right next to him so he would have had to clamber over his center console area. I only did it because I didn't care about the car, had he keyed it it would have just been another scratch to add to the hundreds already on it!


----------

